# post apocalyptic soldier costume



## yeloowtang (Nov 3, 2015)

Hey friends 
so my son has been wanting a cool costume for a while now, he had showed me something he liked from
one of his online games..
Then I found "macabre intentions" who makes these amazing costumes, found them looking at transworld videos..
their costumes are exactly what he wants..
Of course I contacted them, unfortunately they are fully booked , they only have a few spots available each year.. 
then there's the price they want for them :-o 
so I went and made it myself, a few trips to the army surplus, stuff ordered online, stuff I had at home and other things I found locally.
We ended up with something that has got him so excited that he now can't wait for Halloween to be here LOL
I think I might change the shoulder armor, found something nice vacuumed formed for cheap.. I'm thinking of getting a few more mannequins and make more of different styles, his friend wants something like that too now 
here's a few pictures and the ones with the lights are the latest with it pretty much done, I might add to it too LOL
it ended up looking pretty sweet..


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

Looks awesome. I would think about loosing the gun though if he is going to go out in public.


----------



## yeloowtang (Nov 3, 2015)

I was thinking about that bobby, here in my city in Canada, it's never been a problem before.
Last year my son and friends used their paintball gear and went out as a team.. things are changing  
he wanted to use my milsig paintball gun with scope and grenade launcher,told him it looked too real but you might be right, this one doesn't look too fake either,,

I was thinking about making a huge battle axe, the same type we see in his online games, maybe even add some chaisaw blades to it ??
some type of epic war axe ...


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Come on Dad...every good costume NEEDS a paintball grenade launcher or you won't fit in wit the cool kids. Without it you might as well just throw a white sheet over your head and pretend to be a ghost. 

BTW - it's amazing even without the grenade launcher.


----------



## yeloowtang (Nov 3, 2015)

absolutely right doto :-D what would it be without thje grenade launcher LOL
I'm trying to track down a batterie operated mini fog machine, if such a thing exists.. be cool to add that on the costume hehehe


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

yeloowtang said:


> absolutely right doto :-D what would it be without thje grenade launcher LOL
> I'm trying to track down a batterie operated mini fog machine, if such a thing exists.. be cool to add that on the costume hehehe


Check magic supplies. Battery ones can be pricey, but some of the smoke/fire magics might be what you're looking for. 


Damn awesome costume.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

yeloowtang said:


> I was thinking about that bobby, here in my city in Canada, it's never been a problem before.
> Last year my son and friends used their paintball gear and went out as a team.. things are changing
> he wanted to use my milsig paintball gun with scope and grenade launcher,told him it looked too real but you might be right, this one doesn't look too fake either,,
> 
> ...



I never looked into this stuff but apparently "post apocalyptic melee weapons" is a thing.


----------



## yeloowtang (Nov 3, 2015)

that would work bobby :-D the odd thing is, this thing would actually be more dangerous than the airsoft gun !!!!!
easy to make too..


----------



## wackychimp (Jul 16, 2009)

Great costume! Really came together nicely.


----------

